
Show HN: Libra Block Explorer - giekaton
https://librachecker.com
======
coralreef
Interesting, is this based on a testnet? Are the validator nodes run by some
single entity or are they run by the companies selected to participate?

~~~
giekaton
Yes, it's Libra testnet. Currently, it is comprised of test validator nodes
running Libra Core.

------
sdan
I thought Libra wasn't released yet? Am I missing something?

~~~
giekaton
Please see the FAQ:
[https://librachecker.com/faq](https://librachecker.com/faq)

